# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Acequia real del Jucar

## Xuquer

*

http://www.geocities.com/jacinta_pal...ucar_texto.htm

La Acequia Real del río Júcar
*_Antecedentes
_La Acequia Real del río Júcar tiene al menos 700 años de existencia, su paternidad aun la discuten los historiadores (para uno esárabe y para otros romana), lo que se registra es que en el siglo XIII Jaime I El Conquistador la pone en funcionamiento como estrategia para establecer poblaciones después de la expulsión de los moros (árabes). La longitud de la acequia, en un primer momento, comprendió desde Antella hasta Alzira, tramo conocido como primera sección; mas tard,e en el siglo XVIII, el Duque de Híjar, señor de Sollana realizó una ampliación importante, extendiéndola hasta Albal, ya muy cerca de la ciudad de Valencia, tal como está actualmente. 
La importancia de su buen gobierno se expresa en que desde que inició su funcionamiento, alrededor de 1273, el rey dictó las reales ordenanzas para su administración; las cuales, a lo largo de todo este tiempo, han tenido actualizaciones significativas: en 1350 por el Baile general del reino de Valencia, en 1620 por Felipe III y, en 1845. Una continuidad normativa significativa.
Asimismo destaca el cargo ejecutivo de acequiero, dado por el rey y que en un primer momento tendría carácter vitalicio. El acequiero tenía funciones de distribuir el agua, vigilar el canal, recaudar el cequiaje general y establecer multas, aunque la resolución de litigios era de la competencia del Baile General en Valencia. En el siglo XV Juan II de Aragón da poder al acequiero para decidir en los pleitos, con lo que la Acequia adquiere jurisdicción judicial en asuntos de aguas, aunque guarda para el Baile el poder de la apelación. 
Para acotar el poder del acequiero se instituye un cargo de representante de los regantes, llamado _veedor_ que inspecciona la actuación del acequiero y posteriormente amplia sus funciones a dirigir trabajos de limpieza y vigilar el azud de Antella (http://acequiarj.es/htlm/creac-cen.html). Finalmente el Acequiero quedaría subordinado a la comunidad de regantes.
_El territorio actual y la infraestructura hidráulica  
_En plena correspondencia de la condición de minifundio de la región la Acequia Real del Júcar atiende unos 100.000 títulos de propiedad de 35.000 regantes, ubicados en una extensión aproximada de 20.000 ha. distribuidos en 20 pueblos o _términos nunicipales_.  
En perspectiva panorámica del total de la zona de riegoe podemos diferenciar dos grandes áreas: la parte alta, llamada _huerta_ y la parte baja llamada _marjal_. Esta diferenciación intraterritorial comprende dos paisajes claramente diferenciados con base en los cultivos que sustentan y el manejo del agua. 
_I. La huerta, sus cultivos y métodos de riego
_La _huerta_ comprende el 70% del territorio total de la Acequia Real, contiene diversidad de cultivos frutales y hortícolas -naranja, mandarina, melocotón, manzano, caqui, albaricoque, melocotones alternado con parcelas de hortalizas o _verdes_ (llamado _huerto)_: sandía, melón, pimiento, alubia (frijol), jitomate, lechuga, alfalfa, incluso algunos cultivos de flores y hortalizas bajo condiciones de invernadero. 
El método generalizado y tradicional de riego en la _huerta_ es el _riego a manta,_  una técnica que consiste en riego por inundación, derivando el agua por gravedad a partir de un _brazal_ (canal) a su vez ramificado en _regueros_ (canales de menores dmensiones que el _brazal_), desde los cuales se introduce el agua a las parcelas agrícolas y ya dentro de ellas se controla -en el caso de los frutales que ocupan la mayor superficie- con bordos de tierra de una altura aproximada de 20-30 cm.; a los bordos se les conoce localmente como _caballones_ y son arreglos obligatorios para el dueño de la parcela, vigilados por la Comunidad de Regantes de la Acequia Real. 
Otra alternativa es el riego a goteo, el cual se utiliza principalmente en frutales cítricos, está avanzando en áreas de reciente plantación, sin embargo aún se alterna con_ riego a manta._ Este sistema tiene actualmente un fuerte impulso en las políticas de la reconversión tecnológica, que consisten en sustituir la tecnología de riego por gravedad mediante _acequias_ a riego por goteo. 
_El canal principal (acequia madre).
_La acequia madre deriva las aguas del río Júcar mediante un _azud_ (compuerta) localizado en la periferia de Antella, (pueblo situado unos 40 km. al sur de la ciudad de Valencia), tiene un trazo general con direccion de sur a norte y, después de recorrer unos 54 kilómetros, termina cerca de la ciudad de Valencia a la altura del pueblo de Albal.
Su amplitud inicial es de unos 10 metros de ancho por 2.5 metros de profundidad y gradualmente va disminuyendo; en el tramo medio de la acequia tiene unos 5 metros de ancho por 1.5 de profundidad y, en la parte final, 1 metro de ancho por 0.5 m de profundidad. Evidentemente los caudales de agua son menores en el tramo final.. La acequia madre deriva sus aguas hacia los _brazale_s a través de unas 60 tomas de diferente magnitud, algunas de ellas controladas con compuertas, ubicadas dentro de casetas conocidas como _fesas_ situadas en la margen del canal. La acequia madre, en su mayor parte, está revestida de cemento o mampostería, en la parte final algunos tramos siguen siendo de tierra, como antaño.
La mayor parte del recorrido de la acequia madre a es a "cielo abierto"; sin embargo en respuesta al relieve y para permitir la fluidez hídrica en algunos tramos se transforma en túnel, por ejemplo a la altura del término de Silla hay unos 800 metros de túnel con respiraderos o "bocaminas" de 5 o más metros de profundidad y con bocas "enrejadas" de 10 metros de perímetro. Entre una y otra bocamina hay una distancia aproximada de 50 metros y permiten la entrada y salida de aire. Otros tramos de túnel con "bocaminas" se localizan en Picassent y Alcacer. 
Para sortear barrancos y  autovias el canal se transforma en _cano_ (sifón), a cuya entrada están colocadas rejas de acero para detener basura y evitar taponamientos; como recuerdo de otros tiempos a un lado de esas entradas existen todavía las llamadas _casas del cano_, lugares donde vivían los Guardas encargados de vigilar y sacar las basuras acumuladas en la reja, sobre todo en la época de lluvias.
Mover el agua a lo largo de la acequia madre y derivarla hacia los territorios de riego requiere de una serie de medidas y adaptaciones interesantes: en algunos puntos donde el nivel de agua por si mismo es insuficiente para derivar el agua a las tierras altas, se sube dicho nivel, colocando obstáculos transversales al curso del agua (_paradas_);.Destacan 3 grandes _paradas_ cuyos obstáculos son cortinas de acero movidos por mecanismos de engranes y cadenas para retener mayores volúmenes de agua. Otras compuertas permiten la derivación directa del agua, por gravedad, porque los territorios bajo riego están a menor nivel en relación con el nivel del agua del canal. Otros territorios más altos bombean el agua con motor eléctrico para poder regar.
En su recorrido la acequia madre atraviesa núcleos poblacionales, zonas agrícolas e industriales y vías de comunicación (autopistas y vías ferreas), por lo que se puede seguir su huella buscando las _fesas_. Los caminos laterales son relativamente accesibles, aunque en algunos puntos del recorrido (los menos) se pierden por construcción de casas, autovias y cercas o muros que encierran _huertas_. 
Los _brazales_ (canales secundarios)
Los _brazales_, que derivan el agua de la acequia madre  a partir de las _fesas_, desempeñan la funcion de abastecer terrenos de uno, dos o tres términos municipales, por lo cual sus dimensiones y capacidades son muy variables, los hay que tienen tamaños desde 1 m. de ancho por 1 de profundidad y 10 km. de largo hasta los que tienen 5 m. de ancho por 2 de profundidad y 20 km. de largo; incluso algunos superan en sus dimensiones algunos tramos de la acequia madre. En su recorrido los_ brazales_ atraviesan núcleos de población, zonas agrícolas e industrias,   desembocando en los _azarbes_, otros en el río Jucar y, los menos, directamente en las tierras del _marjal._ 
La mayoría de los _brazales_ están revestidos de cemento, sólo unos pocos son de tierra. Para controlar la distribución del agua los_ brazales_ cuentan con partidores o compuertas aseguradas con candados; algunas compuertas se encuentran encerradas en _fesas_ que, a su vez, pueden servir de almacén de equipo y herramientas; otras compuertas se localizan a cielo abierto. 
Los _azarbes_
Los _azarbes_ son grandes canales que colectan las escorrentías derivadas de los riegos situados aguas arriba en la zona de la _huerta_, asimismo colectan las aguas de lluvias y otros escurrimientos, incluidos los vertidos de los pueblos, por lo que sus aguas pueden ser mezcladas con substancias contaminantes. Los _azarbes_ fueron construidos transversal o semitransversalmente en relación con los _brazales_ y _acequias_ en la parte intermedia o frontera entre la zona de _huerta_ y la zona de _marjal_. Mediante estructuras de control (compuertas) ademas de otros canales secundarios se apoya la distribucion del agua para los distintos territorios cultivados principalmente con arroz 
_II. El marjal y las inundaciones controladas
_La zona llamada del _marjal_ o _amarjal_ corresponde a el  área baja, pantanosa, inundable con predominancia de cultivo de arroz. Estas tierras de _marjal,_ cercanas al lago de la Albufera, conforman un territorio históricamente conformado por procesos influidos por los vaivenes del mercado; primero ganando terreno al lago para convertirlo en terrenos para arrozales, ahora los arrozales cediendo terreno y los naranjos y otros frutales avanzando, la ciudad empujando para ocupar área agrícola de _huerta_, y esta empujando hacia los arrozales, y estos a su vez "adelgazando" al no poder empujar más allá de cierta frontera con el lago.
_Inundación para formar el humedal  e inundación  para la plantación o siembra de arroz
_Para la zona del _marjal_ se realiza la "inundación controlada" que consiste en inundar los terrenos por un período aproximado de 10 meses dividido en dos subperíodos, el primero es la inundación de invierno, inicia en el mes de octubre y termina en febrero o marzo, en este período el territorio barbechado se inunda y se convierte en una laguna en la cual aves migratorias y locales habitan y se reproducen Es un gran humedal con beneficios agro-ecológicos y paisajísticos que generan actividades de cacería pública y privada, cuando está inundado acuden patos silvestres del norte de Europa y se cría otra fauna como anguilas, ranas y pescados. El agua para inundación viene de la acequia madre, de las lluvias, de los manantiales o _ullales_   y de los escurrimientos sobrantes de la zona de _huerta_. 
Para finalizar el período de inundación de invierno se vacían de agua los territorios inundados, regresando el agua al lago de la Albufera. _,_ inmediatamente después se prepara la tierra para la plantación o siembra de arroz, en esos momentos se inicia el segundo subperíodo de inundación llamado _embalse_, es una acción coordinada entre las autoridades de distribución de la acequia madre, de los _brazales_ y de las _azarbes_.
Cuando se quita el agua al arroz, el primero que debe levantar las compuertas es el de abajo y luego el de arriba; para no inundar demasiado a los de abajo.
Una tarea constante cuando el cultivo del arroz está en pie, es que el agua debe estar en permanente circulación para evitar anaerobiosis drástica en el _marjal_  y se realiza por medio de motores eléctricos, los cuales bombean el agua desde las partes bajas hacia las zonas más altas para que vuelva a escurrir por gravedad.
Una labor cultural importante dentro del período de cultivo del arroz, es el llamado "_Eihuá_", que consiste en bajar el nivel de las aguas de inundación para forzar un mayor crecimiento y penetración de la raíz para soportar los vientos. Esta práctica es generalizada y se requiere la coordinación colectiva para el manejo de las aguas en el territorio bajo inundación.
_Motores del_ _marjal_ 
Los motores del marjal están localizados en los territorios del _marjal_ situados a una cota más baja que el lago de la Albufera; su funcion es impulsar la circulacion de agua entre el _marjal_ y el lago de la Albufera, esta practica es para evitar la formacion de algas en el agua (que se formarian si el agua permaneciera estancada). Cada uno estos motores cuenta con una administración propia; hay un grupo de regantes organizado en cada motor, constituyendo una "Sociedad de Motor", la cual a su vez pertenece a la Comunidad de Regantes de la Acequia Real y pagan cuotas de Cequiaje General por estar dentro del territorio concesionado a la Acequia Real y usar los canales de uso comun, además de tomar agua que proviene del río Júcar via el canal general.
Se distinguen las bombas porque están encerrados en una caseta al lado de las parcelas de arrozales, al cuidado de un motorista que trabaja para la "Sociedad del Motor". 
*La organizacion social para el manejo de los sistemas de regadío*  
_Las instancias de gobierno 
_La Acequia Real del Rio Jucar es una Corporación de Derecho Publico adscrita a la Confederación Hidrografica del Jucar, sus bienes son inembargables e imprescriptibles; sus fines declarados son: la distribución equitativa del agua, el mantenimiento, ejercer la policia y evitar el conflicto.
La normatividad general interna de la Acequia Real está escrita en un documento  llamado _Ordenanzas para el Régimen y Administración de la Acequia Real del Júcar,_ en el que se señalan las instancias formales de gobierno y toma de decisiones: Asamblea General de la Acequia, Junta General de Señores Diputados, Excma. Junta de Gobierno, Junta Local General, Junta Local Directiva y Jurado de Riegos.
Se entiende por Comunidad de Regantes el conjunto de todos los individuos regantes, también llamados _comuneros_ de la Acequia Real del Júcar que utilizan las aguas que se toman con la presa derivadora o _azud_ de Antella, localizada sobre la parte media del río Júcar en la localidad de Antella y que se distribuyen por la Acequia Real. El conjunto de individuos regantes y sus parcelas pertenecen, a su vez, a 20 términos municipales; cada término se refiere a un núcleo de población y su territorio de riego. El derecho individual a las aguas va unido a la propiedad de la tierra y no se puede disociar de esta, el derecho de agua le pertenece a la tierra. 
_La Junta General de Señores Diputados 
_La Junta General de Señores Diputados es la máxima autoridad de la Acequia Real del Jucar. y la conforman individuos regantes electos en cada una de los pueblos a manera de delegados; 9 de los 21 pueblos tienen derecho a nombrar 2 diputados y 2 suplentes cada uno, el resto nombra 1 (no sabemos la razón de está diferencia); el puesto de diputado es honorífico, gratuito y obligatorio, y dura 4 años con posibilidad de reelección. Para ser candidato a diputado un individuo regante debe tener registrado a su nombre al menos 30 _hanegadas_, aunque sepueden contabilizar las _hanegadas_ de su conyuge.  Se reunen un máximo de 58 diputados.
El diputado es la persona que lleva a la Junta General de Diputados los acuerdos tomados en la Junta Local, , y, a su vez, comunica a la Junta Local los acuerdos tomados en la Junta General de Diputados.
_La Excma. Junta de Gobierno 
_La Junta de Gobierno es la instancia de dirección administrativa, se compone de cinco comuneros, el Presidente, dos vocales nombrados por la Junta General de Señores Diputados, un vocal nombrado por los diputados de la primer sección y un vocal nombrado por los diputados de la segunda sección de la Acequia, asimismo se nombra un Vicepresidente y los respectivos suplentes. La sede física de la Junta de Gobierno se localiza en la ciudad de Valencia. Para presentarse como candidato a un puesto de la Junta de Gobierno se necesita que un comunero tenga registradas a su nombre al menos 30 _hanegadas._ 
Para fines de administración y operación la Junta General de Gobierno nombra bajo su mando a un Secretario-Depositario, una Secretaria, 3 Archivistas, 1 Contador, 3 Recaudadores, un Ingeniero Agrónomo, un Acequiero Mayor, un Sub-Acequiero Mayor, y 10 Guardas.
_La Junta Local General 
_La Junta Local General es la instancia de gobierno en el pueblo o término municipal, su área de influencia es desde los brazales hasta las parcelas en el ámbito territorial de riego del pueblo, y se conforma con los regantes que están inscritos en el Libro Padrón del pueblo correspondiente). Para ser candidato a un puesto en la Junta Local Directiva se necesita tener registrado a su nombre al menos 10 _hanegadas_, asimismo a mayor número de _hanegadas_ que tiene un individuo aumenta su número de votos en la asamblea en proporción de 10 _hanegadas_ por un voto, aunque se señala que un individuo no podrá sobrepasar el 50 por ciento del total de votos._._ 
Ante de 1985, quienes no tenían 30 _hanegadas_ no tenían voz ni voto. Ahora son 10 _hanegadas_ como mínimo para tener derecho a un voto, los que tienen 20 _hanegadas_ tienen dos votos y así sucesivamente, quienes tienen una _hanegada_ se juntan 10 para hacer un voto. Así que pueden tener dos votos por cada 60 _hanegadas_.
La Junta General se reune bajo el nombre de _Junta General Local Ordinaria_ y es un evento anual realizado durante los primeros días de diciembre y sirve para rendir cuentas anuales, presentar el presupuesto anual incluyendo las cuotas del cequiaje particular y desagüe particular. En general se programan Juntas Generales Locales de toda la Acequia Real, y el calendario de Juntas se publica en medios de la prensa local y regional, de tal manera que los regantes estén informados. 
La convocatoria para realizar la Junta General Ordinaria de cada año, la emite el Presidente de la Junta Local, señalando fecha, lugar, hora, orden del día y condiciones de representación individual o colectiva. 
_La Junta Local Directiva 
_La Junta Local Directiva se compone de siete comuneros, cuatro deben ser propietarios asentados en la comunidad y tres foráneos. Se eligen también vocales propietarios y los respectivos suplentes; los cargos son honoríficos, gratuitos y obligatorios, se renuevan cada cuatro años con posibilidad de reelección.
La sesión ordinaria de la Junta Directiva Local se realiza cada mes y participan el permonal administratvo y de operacción. Se tratan asuntos locales como el estado de cuentas, pagos e ingresos, informes de comisiones de trabajo, planificación de acciones próximas como la inundación invernal de arrozales, obras en las acequias, reclamaciones y conflictos con los regantes.
Para fines de administración y operación la Junta Directiva Local nombra bajo su mando a un Secretario, contratado y pagado por las Juntas locales, pero ratificado por la Junta de Gobierno, para llevar toda los asuntos administrativos y contables; a un Celador, contratado y pagado por las Juntas Locales, es el responsable de los trabajos en campo (distribución del agua, vigilancia, etc.); y a un número variable de Regadores, el número depende de la superficie que tiene a su cargo la Junta Local, los hay que tienen 2, 3 hasta 10; un Alguacil, aunque ya sólo persiste en dos o tres comunidades, hacía los servicios de mensajero para notificar acuerdos, hacer entrega de oficios, y en general transportar documentos entre Juntas Locales. 
En el caso de los Regadores, hasta el año pasado, la Junta Local le ofrecía el puesto de regador (lo contrataba), pero el regador cobraba a los regantes directamente por cada riego en su parcela, de tal manera que no existía relación patrón-asalariado, la junta local lo legitimaba pero los regantes cubrían su sueldo. A partir del presente año con la nueva ley federal del trabajo, se obliga a las Juntas Locales a contratar a los regadores como sus empleados de tiempo completo. La Junta Local le paga todo el sueldo, y los regantes le pagaran a la Junta Local directamente el riego.
Lo común es que un Celador en retiro recomiende a un hijo para el puesto, siempre y cuando sea gente que conozca los campos y le guste. Otras alternativas son seleccionar del conjunto de los Regadores, con base en las recomendaciones de los regantes, los que ellos van más aptos y responsables.
Los Regadores son seleccionados por las Juntas Locales de entre los regantes e hijos de los regantes del pueblo. 
Las elecciones para elegir la Directiva de la Junta Local son cada cuatro años, la Junta Central de Gobierno señala quienes pueden ser funcionarios de Juntas Locales con base en las hanegadas que tienen los candidatos y la Junta Local con esa base opina y elige quien esta bien. Hay derecho a la reelección las veces que la gente quiera, de hecho hay Presidentes de Juntas Locales que tienen 12 años o más como Presidentes. 
_El Jurado de Riegos 
_El Jurado de Riesgos es una autoridad local, de cada término municipal, se compone de un Presidente, cuatro vocales propietarios y cuatro suplentes, los cuales tienen que ser vecinos de la comunidad, es común que el Presidente de la Junta Local Directiva sea el Presidente del Jurado de Riegos. Funciona ".tan sólo como tribunal de hecho, resolviendo las cuestiones que se les presenten entre regantes..." (Ordenanzas Art. 195). 
El Jurado de Riegos es la instancia que existe en cada Junta Local General para sancionar las faltas en el sistema, lo común es que el Presidente de la Junta Local Directiva sea el Presidente del Jurado de Riegos. El Jurado de Riegos lo integran los mismos regantes de la comunidad local.
*Las "tareas siempre presentes"
*_I. Distribución del agua
 La distribución  en el canal principal de la Acequia Real
_La Acequia Real dispone de un caudal global de agua para riego de 35.155 litros por segundo (34.500 +655 de un caudal adicional), sin embargo, variaciones estacionales de precipitación pluvial durante el año y entre años, la demanda y disponibilidad en los embalses (presas de almacenamiento), principalmente el de Alarcón, son el referente administrativo para disponer de determinados caudales, y esto a su vez depende de la planificación y administración de la cuenca que realiza la Confederación Hidrográfica del río Júcar. No obstante prácticamente todo el año circula agua por el canal, con excepción del período de diciembre en que se tumba el agua para mantenimiento. 
Al inicio de campaña de riegos (en el mes de marzo generalmente) el Acequiero Mayor se reune con los Presidentes de las Juntas Locales para coordinarse y ponerse de acuerdo como se va a trabajar la distribución de las aguas en la campaña de riegos correspondiente, con base en los cultivos que hay, quien tiene las mayores extensiones de cultivos, que problemas se ven con base en lo que la Confederación Hidrográfica informa en relación con volúmenes de agua disponibles. 
El Acequiero auxiliado por el Subacequiero Mayor llevan el control de los niveles de agua del canal principal de Acequia, niveles reportados a su vez por los guardas.Los Guardas tres veces al día ía (esa actividad es a lo que llaman "dar parte de dotaciones")., la primera al amanecer a las 6 de la mañana, la segunda a las 13:00 hrs y la tercera cuando se está ocultando el sol (7 de la tarde mas, menos), sabados y domingos las lecturas se toman dos veces al día (mañana y tarde). Con base en esa información da instrucciones a los Guardas para que coloquen las alturas de las compuertas en cada fesa y tomen el agua del canal principal que según corresponda. Cada uno de los Guardas a su vez establece sus turnos para cada brazal de tal manera que el nivel del canal principal y la demanda de riegos que le hace el Celador, son los criterios base para mover el agua a lo largo del canal, se coordinan Acequiero Mayor, Subacequiero, Guardas y Celadores .
Cuando los brazales atienden dos o más comunidades, los Celadores se coordinan, y establecen sus días de tanda que les toca el agua ("_las tandas se deciden entre nosotros y luego le avisa cada quien a su Presidente_"), solamente cuando no se ponen de acuerdo los Celadores entran los Presidente de las Juntas involucradas.
Cuando hay necesidad de tandeo entre comunidades, se decide en reunión de Presidentes de Juntas Locales con el Acequiero Mayor que es quien mueve toda el agua de la acequia madre. Pudiendo repartirse el agua por ejemplo 3 días cada brazal o acequia. Una vez tomado el acuerdo de tandas, la instrucción es del Acequiero Mayor a los Guardas y estos regulan las fesas y cierran las que haya que tapar y se les instruye a los Celadores para que estén listos cuando reciben el turno de sus brazales.
En los canales secundarios (_brazales_) que atienden un término municipal (una comunidad) el Celador, encargado de la distribución tiene las llaves de los partidores, se coordina con el Guarda para recibir el agua y programar sus tandas de riego en los territorios de su influencia, y se coordina con el Regador para los turnos de riego.
Hay dos formas básicas de acceder el turno de riego para el regante, uno es acudir con el regador y solicitarle que le riegue la parcela, y otro forma es que si el regante quiere regar por el mismo hay lugares señalados en los partidores del brazal donde se toma el turno, ahí acuden los regantes por las mañanas, y el regador toma la lista de campos y anota los turnos solicitados. Una norma es que el regante que llega primero a tomar su turno sobre el canal tiene preferencia sobre los turnos que tiene el regador, aun cuando este tenga a varios regantes anotados. El Celador abre las compuertas del brazal y los regantes toman su turno según vayan llegando al punto de referencia (algunos regantes van y duermen cerca de donde se toma el turno).
Cuándo los riegos son esporádicos como en época de lluvias que casi no hay regadores porque como hay pocos riegos y se van a trabajar a la pizca de naranja o a las hortalizas, el Celador da el turno directamente. Cuándo los regantes toman el turno directamente lo hacen en los puntos del brazal donde el agua se "ve", donde no pasa por debajo del piso de una industria o donde la acequia va entubada, ellos saben el punto de reunión. 
_Distribución en los canales terciarios (regueros)
_La autoridad de distribución en los canales terciarios o _regueros_ es la Junta Directiva Local, y sus instrucciones se ejecutan a través del Celador y los Regadores.

----------


## Xuquer

Sigue del post de arriba de la Acequia real del Jucar ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Los Regadores son encargados de llevar el agua directamente desde los regueros hasta las parcelas; se coordinan con el Celador para establecer turnos de riego en los distintos campos o partidas; por lo general a un Regador corresponde un campo, llevan sus libretas de control de las parcelas que se van a regar y del propietario que ya pagó o les debe el riego (la cuota es de un euro por riego por _hanegada_ como pago al Regador). Cada Regador tiene su partida, ese es el turno de agua. Con listas en mano los regadores controlan cada parcela, se le da o no riego a la parcela en función del cubrimiento de los pagos realizados.
Los pagos que realizan los regantes a los regadores por concepto de pago de mano de obra de riego se llaman _emolumentos._
_Distribución sequia_
A nivel de la comunidad, la Directiva de la Junta Local se reune con su Celador para decidir poner mas o menos regadores en situaciones de sequía, no dejar que el regante riegue directamente, sino controlado por el Celador y los Regadores. Con relación a los tiempos en que tarda el riego en dar la vuelta, en sequía fuerte para los frutales se toman 40 días para un turno (cuando en situación normal dura 25 días en darle la vuelta). Para las hortalizas se echan a andar los motores.
Para operar los pozos de sequía la autoridad máxima es la Junta General de Gobierno, están a cargo directamente del Acequiero Mayor, apoyado en Guardas y Celadores, para echarlos a trabajar cuando por el canal principal viene poco agua y hay demanda de riegos. Algunas huertas o plantaciones pueden regar desde el pozo y/o con agua del canal principal. El Celador pone los pozos en marcha por orden del Acequiero Mayor.
_II. Mantenimiento 
_Para las labores de mantenimiento la Junta Directiva de la Acequia Real dicta un bando para iniciar y terminar la "limpia" y "monda", generalmente ocurre a mediados del mes de diciembre, cuando no existe mayor demanda de riegos para los cultivos. Se instruye al Acequiero Mayor para coordine la "tumba del agua" completamente a principios o mediados de diciembre de cada año con una duración de aproximadamente 20 días para sacar el lodo y la basura, deshierbar (monda y desbroce) y reparar fugas. La Junta de Gobierno cubre los gastos, contratando maquinaria de empresas particulares para la limpieza, pagadas por la Junta de Gobierno de la Acequia Real . 
La Junta Local Directiva se encarga de la limpieza y mantenimiento, una vez tumbada el agua de la aceqquia madre, se aprovecha para que los canales secundarios también se limpien, el Celador es el principal responsable de que se cumpla esa tarea. 
Las comunidades locales cubren los gastos de mantenimiento de su infraestructura, en ocasiones se pueden contratar "mantenedores" que están a las ordenes directas del Celador cuando las condiciones de los canales así lo requieran.
El calendario de limpieza o desbroce está en función de la temporada cuando crece la hierba, pero generalmente es en el verano que es cuando hace más calor y la hierba crece más.
"Se contrata gente temporalmente, 10,15, o 20 gentes, los que hagan falta y se ponen a las ordenes del Celador quien se encarga de vigilar la limpieza, auxiliado por un trabajador de la misma cuadrilla, como un capataz de confianza" para el Celador.
Cuando empieza la faena se contrata a la mayoría de la gente, después conforma avanzan los trabajos va disminuyendo la contratación.
"Cada una de las comunidades a través de la Directiva de la Junta Local se encarga de sus tramos que están situados dentro de su término municipal, donde termina uno, empieza la otra comunidad a limpiar, si no lo hiciera se le avisa a la Junta de Gobierno en Valencia, pero eso nunca sucede, porque todos lo hacen, además de que no se juntan grandes cantidades de basura o lodo". 
Los propietarios regantes se encargan del tramo que les corresponde, cada propietario se encarga de su tramo de canal. Se colocan los bandos de aviso emitidos por parte de la Junta Local para que los regantes limpien las "acequias". Cuando no se limpia el tramo que le corresponde le privan de regar, o se pone a alguien a limpiar y se le pasa la factura del costo.
_III. Construcción y/o rehabilitación 
_Para obras menores, la Junta Local puede contratar un constructor privado y los costos son pagados por la Junta Local, cuando no tienen capacidad de pago, solicitan en Valencia ante la Junta de Gobierno de la Acequia un préstamo, el cual será pagado con intereses.
Algunas obras para modificar el curso de las acequias y reubicar tomas, así como ampliar caminos, las hacen empresas privadas pagadas por las Junta Central de Valencia y Juntas Locales, cuando se trata de caminos de uso común abierto a cualquier transeúnte participa financieramente el Ayuntamiento porque gana terrenos para los caminos, los cuales son de su competencia.
Cuando es una obra menor que beneficia a unos cuantos regantes, la Junta Local puede proporcionar el hormigón, y los regantes aportan la arena o el cemento y la mano de obra para revestir una acequia comunitaria. También La Generalitat valenciana proporciona recursos para realizar obras que benefician a los regantes.
_IV. Monitoreo y vigilancia
_Se hacen aforos en el azud de Antella, ahí los realiza el Acequiero Mayor con los técnicos de la Confederación, son los aforos a nivel de canal principal.
El Celador realiza vigilancia del mantenimiento de acequias de la comunidad, distribuir el agua a los regadores, poner los pozos de la comunidad en marcha por ordenes directas del Presidente de la Junta Local, los mismos Regadores hacen de vigilantes.
Las funciones de "policia" las realizan los regantes, los Regadores, el Celador, el Guarda y el Acequiero: _"aquí están con la escopeta cargada"_.
*Conclusiones
*La Acequia Real del Jucar es un sistema organizativo e institucional que opera en un espacio hidralulico conformado historicamente. Tiene continuidad en el tiempo y cobertura de gobierno a traves de sus instancias centrales y locales, estas ultimas incluso con vida social comunitaria que potencializa la cohesión comunitária de los regantes. El manejo del agua tiene la coordinación necesaria para hacer llegar el agua a todas las parcelas de los regantes.El conocimiento local socialmente construido, esta presente y "vivo" en la practica diaria de los regantes.
Como Corporacion de Derecho Publico la Acequia Real desempeña una activa gestion ante instancias externas y con otras acequias hermanas para planificar y diseñar los usos del agua a partir de las infraestructuras sobre el rio Jucar, reclamando su participación y organizando otros niveles para trascender lo local como el caso de USUJ, con ello se evita o previene el riesgo de que sus aguas se vayan a otros sitios, es una forma continua de defensa y vigilancia de sus derechos a las aguas, pero tienen la flexibilidad necesaria para ser funcionales a las necesidades de abasto de la ciudad y otras actividades productivas.
La administración de la Acequia Real parece rebasar el límite de operación por los propios regantes (Palerm 2001, 2002). Sin embargo no obstante la importancia de la contratación de personal, los regantes a través de sus instancias de gobierno tienen una participación notoria en la toma de decisiones de operación y hay una participación activa y con conocimiento en el gobierno del agua. También es clara la existencia de niveles organizativos con sus propias esferas de competencia, niveles que van desde la Confederación Hidrográfica hasta las Juntas Locales en los pueblos.
*Agradecimientos*. Al apoyo financiero del CONACYT mediante el proyecto "Las instituciones para el gobierno del agua: el caso de las organizaciones autogestivas no burocraticas", coordinado por la Dra. Palerm.
*Bibliografia
*Acequia Real del Jucar 1992 _Ordenanzas para el régimen y administración de la Acequia Real del Jucar_, Valencia.
Palerm, J. 2001 "Administración de sistemas de riego: tipos de autogestión (_nuevas noticias_)" pp. 26-35  _Memorias XI Congreso Nacional de Irrigación/ExpoAgua 2001_, ANEI, México.
Palerm, J. 2002 "Governance and Organizational type for the administration of Irrigation Systems" En _International E-Mail Conference on Irrigation Management Transfer_, _June-October 2001_, FAO Land and Water Digital Media Series, num. 17, FAO, Roma, Italia. 
Palerm , J., T. Martínez y F. Escobedo 2000 "Modelo de investigación organización social de sistemas de riego en México" en J. Palerm Viqueira y T. Martínez Saldaña (ed.) _Antología sobre pequeño riego volumen II Organizaciones Autogestivas_ Colegio de Postgraduados/Plaza y Valdes México.
Peris Albentosa, T. 1992 "Gobierno y administración de la Acequia Real del Xúquer (siglos XV a XIX)" en _Historia y constitución de las comunidades de regantes de las riberas del Júcar (Valencia)_ editado por Ministerio de Agricultura Pesca y Alimentación e Instituto Nacional de Reforma y Desarrollo Agrario, Valencia.
Rincón de Arellano, A. 2001 _Pantanos y trasvases de la región valenciana_. Impresiones Federico Doménech, S.A. Valencia.
Tasso Izquierdo, R. 1989 _Algunos datos sobre la historia, descripción y actuación de la Acequia Real del Júcar_ I Congreso Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes. Valencia.

----------

